# Torch 3.0 vs Giro Trans Boa



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a pair of Specialized BG Elite shoes that are on their way out. I'm looking for a new pair. I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Torch 3.0, which I can try on and buy in a store for $200, or the Giro Trans Boa, which I can order online for $150. 

Is the Torch or the ability to buy in store worth the extra $50?


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

It's my experience that it's absolutely worth it to be able to try on a shoe before buying. I've found that not only do shoes fit radically different between manufacturers, shoes of the same size by the same manufacturer rarely fit the same.

The second best option is to buy shoes online from retailers that offer free return shipping, but that's extremely rare. Bontrager offers free returns and they pay for shipping, but that's the only company I've found that does. 

I literally just went through the new shoe buying process and it was a total pain. I bought and returned 8 pairs of shoes because my local bike shop didn't stock anything in my size. Needless to say, I lost a bit of money on return shipping.

As for the $50 difference in the two shoes, I guess "that depends". If the Specialized Torch fits a lot better than the Giro, then perhaps the price is worth it. However, if both shoes fit and feel the same to you, then I'd say it's not worth it.

I've owned 3 pairs of Giro shoes and I think Giro does a good job of delivering a high quality shoe at a reasonable price. The only issue I have with Giro shoes is that they run narrow in the toe box and I have a D-width foot. They offer wider shoes in a very limited number of models (HV and HV+ for "high volume"), but I haven't tried any of those shoes to see if they fit me better.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

I don't know anything about the Giros but I've got the Torch 3.0's and really like them. The sole is stiff and the shoe is comfortable. The double boas are great. They click to loosen them and also tighten them. Don't have to pull the dial out to loosen them(imo that type of boa sucks)
I did put a pair of Specialized insoles in them also


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I wear a 44.5 in my 8-y-o Specialized shoes. I tried the Giro Trans Boa in 44.5, 45, and 45.5. The 45 fit well when I was just standing or walking around, but when I rode with them, the right one put a lot of uncomfortable pressure on the outside edge of the bottom of my foot. I tried several different positions for the cleats, but nothing seemed to resolve the problem. I think they were just a bit too narrow at the toebox. The 44.5 were definitely too small, and the the 45.5 just felt wrong. Also, I had to put the cleats as far forward as possible on the 45, and they still were a bit far back. On the 45.5, it wasn't possible to get them even close. 

Anyway, I ordered them from Bikeshoes.com, and it was a really good experience. They matched prices, returned my e-mails, and since none of them fit, they took all three pairs back, and it was free shipping in both directions!


----------



## 07stuntin6r (Apr 3, 2017)

TiCoyote said:


> I have a pair of Specialized BG Elite shoes that are on their way out. I'm looking for a new pair. I've narrowed it down to the Specialized Torch 3.0, which I can try on and buy in a store for $200, or the Giro Trans Boa, which I can order online for $150.
> 
> Is the Torch or the ability to buy in store worth the extra $50?


What size torch 3.0 are you needing? I have some up for sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

